# Statements VS. Clearwave 4TSE



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

Thinking of my next project already. Contemplating between the Full Size Statements with Center OR the Clearwave 4T SE, with a Center. Both speakers are priced within a couple hundred of each other. I have read and seen a few Clearwave builds but not to the extent of the Statments. I have heard a couple people say the statements sounded as good or better than the B&W Diamond series. Now that IS a statement. Clearwave now sells them as a package deal and offers flat pack. Pretty nice if you don't have the tools or the time. Both appear to use quality parts, perhaps it comes down to setup and which tweeter is desired. I have never owned a ribbon so that intrigues me some. I am not worried about speaker placement, I have room to move things around however I would prefer to use these 80% HT, 20% music located either behind or at the sides of an AT screen 130". The center of course will be behind the screen. Has anyone built both or heard them side by side? Does one look more promising on paper over another? How do you really know which to choose. The Clearwave has one nice center channel. I'll be using a Denon 4311CI for power and I have 3 Inuke 1000dsp for use as well. I also have 4 15" DIY subwoofers. If it was your build, which would you choose and why?
Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Bump. Anyone?!?!?


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

Maybe these were not a hot build on this forum. On P.e forum they said the Statements were chosen for Music while the Clearwave 4T was a clear winner for HT. But now I see a new build option from Speaker Design Works called the Uluwatu http://www.speakerdesignworks.com/SB6pakproject_1.html
looks very interesting for both music and theater and its just under $1,000 for a pair. You can also build a matching center just by moving the tweeter. Seems like a winner between the two.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Clear wave hands down,the statements aren't bad but the clearwaves are on another level IMO. Very musical as well as extremely impactful for HT duty.

As for the statements being better than B&W diamond series I think someone is dreaming lol.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

I agree about the B&W statement. What about the clearwave's, how close do they get to the B&W 802D?


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Lol, I'd personally say the Clearwaves probably hold their own in the 3-4k dollar commercial range. They are very nice sounding, Mine got messed up in shipping and need rebuilding. I can't wait until I get them done. Mine aren't even the latest versions though, they use the older tweeter where as the newer ones use the HDS which Jed said was quite a bit better.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

xtinkshun said:


> Maybe these were not a hot build on this forum. On P.e forum they said the Statements were chosen for Music while the Clearwave 4T was a clear winner for HT. But now I see a new build option from Speaker Design Works called the Uluwatu http://www.speakerdesignworks.com/SB6pakproject_1.html
> looks very interesting for both music and theater and its just under $1,000 for a pair. You can also build a matching center just by moving the tweeter. Seems like a winner between the two.


The Uluwatu seems to be half the price... around 500 for a pair. The statements/clearwave are about 1000 for a pair.

The Uluwatu seems interesting however the Baffle looks like it would be a challenge. The clear wave appear to be an easier build than the statements as well. 

I'm planning to build statements or that clearwave when I move.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

On Parts Express forum there is a gentleman that built both the Statements and the Clearwaves. His statement was: Statements for Music and Clearwave for Home Theater. He has built quite a few Clearwaves for others and himself. it almost makes me want to build the Statement monitors just to see how the ribbon sounds for music and the Cleawaves for HT, however the Clearwaves will cost a bit more when you add the center channel. A little over 2K. for all 3. I will more people built the Clearwaves, maybe the huge center is discerning.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, I don't know they are both good, the Statements V2 have very good midrange drivers, I'm not sold on the open back mid though.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

I agree Harold. Have you seen the kits from Selah Audio? Most are pricy ($1,000 plus) but he uses more expensive drivers.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah they are alright, the designs from the forum where the statements are located are great, and lots of people like the Statements so you might as well, just my personal taste likes the Clearwaves more .


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

The clearwave center certainly peaks my interest for HT. I imagine it can handle anything


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

They both use Dayton woofers (different models) and the same tang band mid but different tweeters. Of course the Clearwave uses 4 woofers instead of 2. Im sure that equates to better bass.  
I would like to build the clearwaves, im just curious what they are compared to commercially. Not if they sound better or worse but what they sound most like. Price is subjective. I listened to $60k Krell modulari but I thought the B&W's (15K) sounded better. Everyone's ears are different. I guess what im getting at is people want to build DIY speakers for $500 and want them to sound better than $5k commercial speakers however there are times when hi priced commercial speakers still sound like . lol


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Well it's not just better bass, but also better power handling and less distortion. Although honestly I have been interested in building something with different mids lately lol.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

What AMP will you be using to power a clear wave or statement build ? 

I am thinking I will be using a Emotiva XPA2 ...


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

Crown X1000 either stereo 200wpc or bridged 600wpc


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Harold Dale said:


> As for the statements being better than B&W diamond series I think someone is dreaming lol.


But they'd be right from 50hz to 20khz.


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

Harold Dale said:


> Clear wave hands down,the statements aren't bad but the clearwaves are on another level IMO. Very musical as well as extremely impactful for HT duty.
> As for the statements being better than B&W diamond series I think someone is dreaming lol.


You you say on another level...are you talking about just impact for HT(eight 7" vs. four 8") or other things also? What was your take on the overall quality of the sound? Say for a reference tower?

I guess the Statements II are another level up in the midrange for critical listening.


----------

